# nolan consulting group



## birdog (May 15, 2006)

Has anyone heard of and or used Nolan Consulting, I saw any ad in a trade magizine, they are a painting firm but also have a business consulting group for the painting trade ie. business plans,marketing etc.
I'm trying to look for new ideas to grow my small business.


----------



## Humble Abode (Mar 19, 2005)

I don't know about Nolan, I've heard of them never used them.

but,

The PDCA and NAPP have a lot of good resources for new and small painting companies, and I would guess that it is a lot cheaper than hiring a full on consulting firm. 

They are both basically consulting organizations and industry advocacy groups. 

I'm sure a lot here would agree that membership is a great value.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Is it connected to Kevin Nolan of Nolan Painting? I ask because he has a very impressive company.


----------



## phinsher (Oct 27, 2005)

I've seen the ad and assumed it was somehow connected to Kevin Nolan but i don't really know. If it is connected than its likely a good resource. If someone finds out if its connected, let us know.


----------



## PAINTWERKS (Jun 11, 2004)

I believe its him and his brother that own nolan consulting group.

Thanks Dan


----------



## premierpainter (Dec 29, 2006)

PAINTWERKS said:


> I believe its him and his brother that own nolan consulting group.
> 
> Thanks Dan


You are correct


----------



## PressurePros (Jul 3, 2006)

Nolan is my neighbor (not literally but in my township) I have to meet up with them one day.


----------



## lornmastro (Mar 17, 2006)

i can't believe it i went to a seminar they(he and his brother) held for interior decorators ...they provide help with business plans, marketing, ect. i must admit i was very impressed with his presentation, he read e-myth and very much integrated it into his business(if i recall his brother had majored in business) and his business made an immediate turn around. he had like 100 painters working for him and he made like a bazillion dollars a yr. i would love to know what you find out about consulting group..how much/what they provide ect. i might also be interested.my only suggestion is if you decide to use them i would suggest you read emyth first.


----------



## leroy (Feb 11, 2007)

*Nolan Consulting Group*

Hello,

I received some consulting from them this past fall. They helped me with my three year vision. They also helped set up some company meetings. They really helped clean up and organize my business better. I would highly recommend them, but be prepared to spend some money. Their services are quite expensive. I was only able to do about three months of consulting with them. I must admit it was money well spent.

Thank You,

LeRoy


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

Welcome LeRoy.


----------



## Humble Abode (Mar 19, 2005)

Leroy,

Welcome to CT!

Is Nolan where you got those questions from?


----------



## leroy (Feb 11, 2007)

Humble Abode said:


> Leroy,
> 
> Welcome to CT!
> 
> Is Nolan where you got those questions from?


Hey Joe,

Yes that is.

LeRoy


----------



## LI Rich (Aug 19, 2004)

Hey Guys,

I too worked with Nolan Consulting. It was a great experience. If you know anything about Nolan painting (as in post above) it's really an inspirational success story and an incredible business model. 

Like anything else, you get out of it what you put in. I worked with Brian Nolan (Kevins brother) to put together a business plan and a vision and a budget. If you have the cash, it's a good investment. He's really sharp and a really really great guy - it was a lot of fun.

Richie


----------



## lornmastro (Mar 17, 2006)

how do they charge...by the hr..by the month...for a prewritten format that you work thru yourself??what do you get for your $$??just a business plan or do they also help with marketing ect??


----------



## LI Rich (Aug 19, 2004)

Lorn,

I assume that all prices are based on individual needs. For instance, I specifically needed to put together a business plan - part of your busines plan is a marketing plan - so yes- you'll get planty of help with marketing. In fact, if marketing was all you wanted help with, I am sure Nolan would work with you on that. 

If you need more info - shoot me an e-mail, I'd be happy to share.

Richie


----------



## chismville (Nov 24, 2008)

*Nolan Consulting*

I just saw this thread. I know it is almost 2 years old but had to put in my two cents for the Nolan Group. It is now called Summit summitservicesinc.com. I worked with my father's company in San Diego: ChismBrothers.com for 8 years, and we used Nolan for almost 4 years. They are excellent. Because of the economy problems, we had to back out of Nolan but I can see my dad connecting with him again in the future. They are great group guys. If you are committed to running a successful business and open for change, Nolan is perfect. Otherwise, if you don't like impute, keep doing things the hard way or your own way.


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

chismville said:


> I just saw this thread. I know it is almost 2 years old but had to put in my two cents for the Nolan Group. It is now called Summit summitservicesinc.com. I worked with my father's company in San Diego: ChismBrothers.com for 8 years, and we used Nolan for almost 4 years. They are excellent. Because of the economy problems, we had to back out of Nolan but I can see my dad connecting with him again in the future. They are great group guys. If you are committed to running a successful business and open for change, Nolan is perfect. Otherwise, if you don't like impute, keep doing things the hard way or your own way.


Great website, chismbrothers.com, I met your Dad at PDCA convention I belive few yrs back, love the chism promise, no peeling, no flaking, no illegals......:thumbup:


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

THINKPAINTING said:


> no peeling, no flaking, no illegals......:thumbup:


huh, I always thought that was due to the use of superior materials and well paid painters.

Anyone know where I can find painters worth the $?


----------

